# Άλλες Ειδικότητες > Ηλεκτρολογικά >  Δημιουργία γείωσης (σε εξωτερική πρίζα)

## Monochromatic

Καλησπέρα στο φόρουμ,

Λοιπόν, τράβηξα μία πρίζα στο μπαλκόνι από τα καλώδια του φωτισμού. Δουλεύει κανονικά όμως προφανώς δεν έχει γείωση. Δεν με πειράζει ιδιαίτερα γιατι δε θα συνδέσω πάνω της συσκευές που απαιτούν γείωση, παρόλα αυτά, επειδή ποτέ δεν ξέρεις και για να έχω και τη δυνατότητα η απορία μου είναι η εξής:

Μπορώ να τραβήξω τη δικιά μου γείωση; Είτε μέσω της υδροροής, είτε με τα κάγκελα ίσως; Θα είναι πραγματική γείωση ή τελικά ο μόνος σίγουρος τρόπος τρόπος είναι να την φέρω από το κύκλωμα του σπιτιού;

----------


## klik

eeeee.jpg
Προσπαθείς να κάνεις κάτι σαν το παραπάνω...  :Smile: 





> Καλησπέρα στο φόρουμ,
> 
> Λοιπόν, τράβηξα μία πρίζα στο μπαλκόνι από τα καλώδια του φωτισμού. Δουλεύει κανονικά όμως προφανώς δεν έχει γείωση. Δεν με πειράζει ιδιαίτερα γιατι δε θα συνδέσω πάνω της συσκευές που απαιτούν γείωση, παρόλα αυτά, επειδή ποτέ δεν ξέρεις και για να έχω και τη δυνατότητα η απορία μου είναι η εξής:
> 
> Μπορώ να τραβήξω τη δικιά μου γείωση; Είτε μέσω της υδροροής, είτε με τα κάγκελα ίσως; Θα είναι πραγματική γείωση ή τελικά ο μόνος σίγουρος τρόπος τρόπος είναι να την φέρω από το κύκλωμα του σπιτιού;


ΟΧΙ
ΟΧΙ δεν θα είναι πραγματική
ΝΑΙ να φέρεις
επίσης δεν θα περιμένεις βαριές συσκευές εκεί (π.χ. ψηστιέρες, μοτέρ βαριά κλπ). Κουρευτικές μηχανές, αντλίες υδάτων μέχρι 700W, σκούπες, ανεμιστήρες μπορείς.

----------


## aurisbill1@yahoo.gr

Καλησπερα...οπως και να εχει,οτι φορτιο και να δεχθει η πριζα ΠΡΕΠΕΙ οπωσδηποτε να εχει γειωση για την ασφαλεια ολων οσων ζουν και κατοικουν στο σπιτι!!@

----------

xsterg (10-01-20)

----------


## Monochromatic

> eeeee.jpg
> Προσπαθείς να κάνεις κάτι σαν το παραπάνω...


χαχαχα, φοβερή πατέντα. "όταν δεν πάει ο Μωάμεθ στο βουνο, πάει το βουνό στον Μωάμεθ".




> ΟΧΙ
> ΟΧΙ δεν θα είναι πραγματική
> ΝΑΙ να φέρεις
> επίσης δεν θα περιμένεις βαριές συσκευές εκεί (π.χ. ψηστιέρες, μοτέρ βαριά κλπ). Κουρευτικές μηχανές, αντλίες υδάτων μέχρι 700W, σκούπες, ανεμιστήρες μπορείς.


Το φαντάστηκα, είπα μήπως ξεγελούσα τη φυσική, με την υδροροή τουλάχιστον, αλλά τι να γίνει.... Θα δω αν μπορώ να φέρω από μέσα τη γείωση, γιατι δεν είναι και δικό μου το σπίτι και δε θέλω να ανοίγω αχρείαστες τρύπες.

Να 'σαι καλά.

----------


## Monochromatic

> Καλησπερα...οπως και να εχει,οτι φορτιο και να δεχθει η πριζα ΠΡΕΠΕΙ οπωσδηποτε να εχει γειωση για την ασφαλεια ολων οσων ζουν και κατοικουν στο σπιτι!!@


Ε πως, αν βάλω συσκευή με φις χωρίς γείωση δεν έχει σημασία. (Έχει; ). Μιλάω για κανά πορτατίφ, λαμπάκια, ledάκια και τέτοια.

----------


## Κυριακίδης

> Ε πως, αν βάλω συσκευή με φις χωρίς γείωση δεν έχει σημασία. (Έχει; ). Μιλάω για κανά πορτατίφ, λαμπάκια, ledάκια και τέτοια.


Σημασία έχει ότι αναφέρεις (μάλλον ) εξωτερικά σε μπαλκόνι (Υγρασία / χιόνια / μη στεγανή πρίζα με καπάκι )κτλ

----------


## Monochromatic

> Σημασία έχει ότι αναφέρεις (μάλλον ) εξωτερικά σε μπαλκόνι (Υγρασία / χιόνια / μη στεγανή πρίζα με καπάκι )κτλ



Σωστά, αλλά έτσι κι αλλιώς την έχω βάλει ψηλά στο μπαλκόνι και έχει και καπάκι (συν έχω βάλει κάτι σιλικόνες στις ενώσεις των πλαστικών), οπότε υπάρχει πολύ μικρή πιθανότητα να έρθει σε απευθείας επαφή με νερό είτε από βροχή (λόγω του από πάνω μπαλκονιού) είτε από πότισμα, πλύσιμο μπαλκονιού κτλ. Η υγρασία είναι σίγουρο ότι κάποια στιγμή θα βρει το δρόμο της αλλά δεν έχω και πολλά να κάνω γι' αυτό, απλά θα την προσέχω και θα την αλλάζω αν χρειάζεται.

Εγώ όμως το ρωτάω ως αρχή: συσκευή με φις χωρίς γείωση αν τη βάλεις σε πρίζα με γείωση μπορεί να την εκμεταλλευτεί (τη γείωση); Υποθέτω πως όχι

----------


## NEOMELOS

Τι άλλαξε από τότε που πουλούσαν τέτοια;

----------


## xsterg

στην ελλαδα ποτε δεν πουλουσαν τετοια σε επισημα ηλεκτρολογικα καταστηματα. τα εχω δει μονο σε χωρες οπως η ρουμανια και η βουλγαρια.

----------


## NEOMELOS

Πουλούσαν, πουλούσαν. Όλα τα καφενεία, ταβέρνες, εκδηλώσεις με τέτοια φωταγωγούσαν τους χώρους τους.
Αλλά εγώ ρώτησα "*τι άλλαξε*" από "*τότε*" που τα "πουλούσαν". 
Δε λέω για τα τελευταία 20-30 χρόνια που άνοιξε η Βαλκανική αγορά ή τις εταιρείες που μονοπώλησαν τον χώρο ή τα στάνταρτς. 
Μιλάω και για τότε που το σίδερο σιδερώματος είχε  χερούλι βακελίτη ή πορσελάνινο φίς.

----------


## xsterg

τα εχεις δει επισημα σε καταλογους εταιρειων? μονο απο κατι παραεισαγωγες μικρων συνοικιακων καταστηματων μπορει να τα υπηρχαν. 
το αλλο που εχω να πω ειναι οτι αλλα υλικα υπαρχουν στην βορειο ελλαδα οπου οι εισαγωγες ειναι πιο ευκολες απο βουλγαρια και ρουμανια παρα σε εμας στην νοτιο ελλαδα.

----------


## NEOMELOS

Φίλτατε Χρήστο. Δεν είμαι ηλεκτρολόγος ούτε ξεφυλλίζω καταλόγους, αλλά σε κάποιες ιστοσελίδες που πέτυχα Αμερικάνικες, Ιταλικές, Γαλλικές, Βέλγικες, Ισπανικές και πουλάνε το συγκεκριμένο ντουί, φαντάζομαι ότι κάποιο από αυτά θα είναι σε έναν κατάλογο.
https://www.walmart.com/ip/Leviton-2...Chain/23146977
https://www.vendiloroma.it/lampadine...acorrente.html
https://www.joynulshop.com/index.php...ucts_id=169370
http://www.kiavu.be/animalerie/searc...e-voleuse.html
https://decocables.com/producto/port...casquillo-e27/
Κάποτε το έβρισκες και σε κάθε Ελληνικό μαγαζί. Κάποτε.

----------


## mike75

Λοιπον για να σε βοηθησω θα κανεις το εξης και θα ειναι και σωστο και ασφαλες
θα βρεις το κουτι διακλαδωσης εσωτερικα (σιγουρα ειναι ψηλα απο το διακοπτη που αναβει το φως στο μπαλκονι)
εκει θα εχει και γειωση, ουδετερο και φαση τα παντα.
θα το ανοιξεις και θα κανεις μια τρυπα διαμπερες για να βγει στο μπαλκονι (προσοχη στα καλωδια που ηδη βρισκονται εκει μην τα πληγωσεις)
θα περασεις μετα καλωδιο ΝΥΜ 3Χ1,5 και θα το συνδεσεις χρωμα με χρωμα (προσεχε μονο μην το συνδεσεις στην επιστροφη του διακοπτη που αναβει το φως του μπαλκονιου)
θα αγορασεις καναλακι και θα βαλεις το καλωδιο μεσα και θα το φτασεις στο υψος που θες (προτεινεται 40εκ απο το δαπεδο του μπαλκονιου)
θα αγορασεις μια πριζα επιτοιχη στεγανη με καπακι ΙP65 και θα τη συνδεσεις στο τελειωμα και καθαρισες
Αυτο που εκανες ειναι επισφαλες και σου προτεινω να το βγαλεις και επιπροσθετα οταν κλεινεις το διακοπτη του μπαλκονιου δεν θα λειτουργει

----------

Monochromatic (11-01-20)

----------


## Δημ.Φυλακτος

> Φίλτατε Χρήστο. Δεν είμαι ηλεκτρολόγος ούτε ξεφυλλίζω καταλόγους, αλλά σε κάποιες ιστοσελίδες που πέτυχα Αμερικάνικες, Ιταλικές, Γαλλικές, Βέλγικες, Ισπανικές και πουλάνε το συγκεκριμένο ντουί, φαντάζομαι ότι κάποιο από αυτά θα είναι σε έναν κατάλογο.
> https://www.walmart.com/ip/Leviton-2...Chain/23146977
> 
> Κάποτε το έβρισκες και σε κάθε Ελληνικό μαγαζί. Κάποτε.


Αυτο του link υπηρχε (τραβαγες αλυσιδα και αναβε το φως) δεκαετια του '60 ακομη και σε Ελληνικες ταινιες το εχουν δειξει.
Το αλλο (λαμπα με ντουϊ μαζι) δεν το εχω δει ποτε στην ζωη μου στην επαρχια Νοτια Ελλαδα αλλα και Βορεια που πηγα στρατιωτης.

----------

